# FINALLY, a genuine alternative to VCDS for the casual user



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just thought I'd share my experience since I've seen a few people asking about VCDS (VAG-COM) and buying cheap copies on the net.

I've had VAG-COM for many, many years, but I use it with a 'dumb' cable. This means it works great with versions up to 409 (released in 2004), but nothing since then. While this is fine for our mk1 TTs, it isn't any use for the more modern full CAN cars . I recently bought a 2008 Passat (not a great move, but hey...) and found my version of VAG-COM will not work any more. Now I could shell out hundreds on a new interface and latest version of VCDS, but for what I use it for, that's way over the top.

What I really wanted was a simple solution for checking and clearing fault codes and doing a little coding. I have previously used Torque for Android, which is quite frankly, garbage. On my BMWs, I used an app called BMWhat (again Android), which is actually very good. I have been searching for something similar for VAG cars and came across OBDEleven http://obdeleven.com/

I've been using this for a couple of weeks and I have to say, for the casual user, it's even better than VCDS. It reads and clears faults, does live data logging, coding, adaption, basic settings, output tests, etc. And all this without having to carry a laptop around. It also stores a history of coding (by car!), so if you make a mistake, you have the original values to go back to. This alone is miles better than VAG-COM for me, where you are told to 'make a note' of you original values.
So far, I've done a few bits of coding on the Passat, like changing the colour scheme on the RNS510 and checking fault codes on the TT. All works perfectly.

All in all, I definitely recommend this over VCDS unless you are a real power user or garage owner. And the Pro version is only about £22.00! Massive bonus. One point though, it's Android only, so all you Apple sheep aren't covered 

I'm happy to answer questions on this as buying from Latvia was a bit of a gamble for me, but it was a nice smooth and quick transaction.


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Good find Garth - thanks for sharing. I just bought this from reading your post as i too am sick of carrying the flaptop around all the time.


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow - this looks brilliant. I take it you bought the PRO version then?
Price on the link for the PRO is now 45 euro - about £31 ish, which is still cheap.

How did you find using a smaller screen then - I guess the pages are optimised to suit?
Is there any side scrolling needed or is everything visible scrolling down on each screen?

What phone are you running it on and how would you say it compares to VCDS in speed?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

FiveDirty said:


> Wow - this looks brilliant. I take it you bought the PRO version then?
> Price on the link for the PRO is now 45 euro - about £31 ish, which is still cheap.
> 
> How did you find using a smaller screen then - I guess the pages are optimised to suit?
> ...


They do offers on ebay I have found, so check out there as well as on the main site. Yes, I bought the pro version as a) it's so cheap and b) it's a little limited without it.

I use it on a Sony Xperia Z3 Compact, which is a small phone these days but I had no issues. The screens are all designed for mobiles, so there's no side to side scrolling and everything fits nicely. I also have a Nexus 7" tablet, so might try it with that too.

Speed seems much faster than VCDS for what I have used it for. I haven't done anything too complex with it yet though.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

intott said:


> Good find Garth - thanks for sharing. I just bought this from reading your post as i too am sick of carrying the flaptop around all the time.


Yeah, my laptop is an old windows XP job and the battery is dead. I have to carry out the power extension cable to the car, which was a pain. I don't use a laptop for anything else, so there was no point replacing it.

I'm sure you'll be happy with it


----------



## Chris_M (Oct 18, 2015)

I know with the instructions I received with VAGCOM, it specifically warned against using a laptop connected to the mains while plugged into the car. Worth checking if this is also the case with your cable.

Edit - sorry, just re-read your post! You are no longer using a laptop :roll: Product looks very good.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Garth the legend strikes again with another amazing tip!
Shame it's not iOS but can't have everything!

At the risk of hi-jacking the thread (apologies in advance!)
Is there anything remotely VCDS for Mac or iOS?
Don't really want to emulate Windows or buy another lappy!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you 
Not sure about the mac, but ios is severely limited by its bluetooth stack. It's so locked down that none of the bluetooth obd adapters will work. I did see one piece of software a while back that used a WiFi obd dongle, but it wasn't anywhere near as good as vcds or obdeleven. 
This is one of the reasons I abandoned the iPhone after a year.

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a cheap android tablet that would probably be perfect for this, was under £30. Potentially an easier option than getting a Windows boot or laptop? Can try and give a link to it If you want.

I'm very tempted to grab one of these off eBay, there are some for £21.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Good plan. I think you need android 4.1 or above, so as long as you have that, it should be fine

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

I've got VAG COM so this seems a great, more immediate, addition to it- thanks.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Garth said:


> Good plan. I think you need android 4.1 or above, so as long as you have that, it should be fine
> 
> http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


It comes with android 4.4 on, it's gone up to just over £30 now (still not too bad).


----------



## mrvandango (Jun 1, 2014)

Just ordered one off ebay, thanks for sharing this. Just got to pick up a cheap android device now, as I'm an iphone merchant :wink:


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

interested in this as well, but I see on the bay that there are all different firmware versions, ie 3.4/3.6/ and 3.8 ?
which one is the one to buy or is a case of the latest version ?


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> interested in this as well, but I see on the bay that there are all different firmware versions, ie 3.4/3.6/ and 3.8 ?
> which one is the one to buy or is a case of the latest version ?


just checked their own site...its 3.8, not sure if it makes any difference, just a thought


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I would always go for the latest. I bought direct from them, so I'm presuming mines the 3.8 version

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## alex13p (Jul 3, 2015)

Just a heads up, it's cheaper getting it from the website than buying it on eBay and then having to pay for Pro licence key.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

alex13p said:


> Just a heads up, it's cheaper getting it from the website than buying it on eBay and then having to pay for Pro licence key.


Yes, that's what I did. Seems to have gone up slightly since I bought it a few weeks ago.
It was slightly disconcerting paying by paypal with no real order confirmation, but it all went fine

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## KTB (Aug 3, 2015)

Just ordered it there which worked out at £33 for the pro version. Will advise when received and what it's like.

K


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

KTB said:


> Just ordered it there which worked out at £33 for the pro version. Will advise when received and what it's like.
> 
> K


look forward to your assessment  .


----------



## PerthTT (Nov 2, 2015)

Just order one on your recommendation Garth, I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would rather have a direct link, vagcom for me.


----------



## KTB (Aug 3, 2015)

OBD eleven device arrived in just a few days. Still getting used to it but it is very user friendly. Haven't done any adaptation yet but took a quick video of the dashboard output test to show it working. My DIS is pretty poor as you'll see as is my video skills 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice, glad it's arrived and is working for you. 
I've done various bits of coding on my Passat such as enabling tpms, recoding the sat nav and mfsw plus cleared some fault codes. I found it much quicker and easier than vcds, but I haven't done any logging yet. I've still got pins in my foot and haven't been able to drive since I bought it. Only 3 Weeks until I'm allowed to drive again though :-D

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm getting one! Need to wait till after christmas now though


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

many thanks for this find. bumping this so i can treat myself for xmas


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok...very nice!  and what about the apple 'sheeps'?


----------



## KTB (Aug 3, 2015)

So been using this for a while mainly for the live data to monitor temp and voltage and clearing annoying airbag faults.

Got round to doing some adaptation today. Added alarm sounds when lock car which was done in seconds. Some info below for those just looking for codes without VAGCOM and link to website. Lots more possible so worth a play.

+00001 - Tailgate +00002 - warning lights flashing when activated the DWA +00004 - Security Central (SZV) +00008 - theft alarm system (DWA) enable +00016 - Semiautomatic top +00032 -. Auto Lock from about 15 km / h +00064 - convenience closing / -open via the remote control +00128 - RHD +00256 - tailgate logic (DWA) +00512 - warning sign at closing via the remote control +01024 - locking horns (short tone on DWA horn) +02048 - windows USA logic +04096 - warning lights flashing at opening on the remote control +08192 activate radio remote control -

Link below where got codes from - if open in Google it will translate from German

http://www.nikutronics.eu/home/info/v-a ... 9-bis-2005

KTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludford (Feb 6, 2016)

Do you need the OBD2 device?

I've already got one for torque, but torque is crap and wont pick up any fault codes.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,

Got a full vagcom version 12.12 works for cars up to 2014 from china bay, £23 I believe.


----------



## tt_lee (Mar 10, 2016)

just orderd the pro version...hope it goes well.. :mrgreen:


----------

